# pressure switch



## Joey Propane (Dec 6, 2011)

I want to know if anyone uses adjustable pressure switches. I,ve seen a new tool on the net that checks and calibrates them. Is this the way to go or do you think OEM is better?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I prefer OEM.


----------



## how (Nov 26, 2011)

OEM is better but when dealing with a wide range of brands & models, you'd be foolish not to have a few adjusable pressure switches in the truck to fill in your stock.
As long as they are manometer set to spec and not just used to compensate for a pressure problem, they have their uses.


----------

